# Angel had her babies!!



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

Angel had her babies....3 girls and one boy ... Both mama and babies are doing GREAT!!!! They go get their dew claws removed Wed. Pictures are on my website under puppies at www.maltesekisses.com

Thanks for letting me share!!
Joy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww so tiny!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Joy. Glad everybody is doing great.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW...so precious!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So sweet!!!
I liked on your website, when you said puppies didn't have wings, that you didn't ship them. That was cute!
You sound like a good breeder/mommy. Keep us updated with pictures as they grow.
Your website is really nice!!!!
I think I have seen your pics on maltesemagic before too...right?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just looked at them. Oh sooo tiny. I noticed you said you will have their dew claws removed. I wish Alex's breeder would have had done this.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i love them. i wish i could see the puppies!!!! but then i'd have to steal them. lol.








i wish we had an icon of a big kiss!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What cuties! I wish you lived near me!!!! I may want to get a pup in the future


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I am SO going to buy some of your bows for my baby!!


----------



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 13 2004, 10:07 PM
> *So sweet!!!
> I liked on your website, when you said puppies didn't have wings, that you didn't ship them. That was cute!
> You sound like a good breeder/mommy. Keep us updated with pictures as they grow.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you for the compliments on the website... frontpage is wonderful isnt it???

And yes Im a member of MalteseMagic, my mom and I both are...

Joy


----------



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Dec 13 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Just looked at them. Oh sooo tiny. I noticed you said you will have their dew claws removed. I wish Alex's breeder would have had done this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22889*


[/QUOTE]



I know its best for them but its so hard to do it.... you can tell it hurts them they yelp...good thing its only for a second or I wouldnt have the nerve. Keeping them can cause problems as adults.... better one yelp than all the pain they can cause..... He wraps them in tape that is so hard to remove... man I wish I had that kind of tape for my boo boo's LOL

Joy


----------



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 13 2004, 10:18 PM
> *i love them.  i wish i could see the puppies!!!!  but then i'd have to steal them.  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



<smile> Honey you wouldnt get 2 steps away from me with my puppies hehehe Not only is angel a protective mama so am I hehehe 

Joy


----------



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Dec 13 2004, 11:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Anytime.... and if you have any special you want me to make up let me know...

Joy


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Joy,
They are adorable!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG!!!! SO Precious!





















I want one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on the new babies! What a beautiful (and big!) litter! Glad mom & kids are doing well!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

They are so teeny tiny!! I want a puppy now even more!


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

such cute babies... by the way I am new here


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations on the new ones. 

I wish Lacey's dew claws were removed. Both of my other dogs (black lab and a cocker spaniel) had theirs removed. I much prefer it. I trim Lacey's nails and sometimes trying to find the dew claws under all the hair can be a job in itself.

By the way, your website is great!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

They are all so cute.


----------

